# Bad Honnefer Gegend- wer treibt sich denn noch hier rum??



## Gizmo_G40 (10. September 2005)

Hab hier ja schon durch meinen Vorstellungsthread zwei nette Leute aus Bad Honnef "getroffen"...

Wollte nochmal hier nachfragen, ob's noch mehr Leute aus meiner Gegend gibt. So zwecks Tourntipps in der Umgebung etc.

Bin ein klassischer "Wiedereinsteiger" allerdings nach laaaaanger Abstinenz. Mache derweil die Gegend um Bruchhausen unsicher, da ich hier gelesen habe, daß es im Siebengebirge doch mittlerweile recht"Bikerfeindlich" geworden ist.

Würd mich über viele Leute die sich melden freuen, und sei's nur zum "Small-Talk" über dies und das....


----------



## Splash (10. September 2005)

Naja wenn meine Knochen heile sind, dann tummel ich mich im südlichen 7GB so um Auge Gottes, Asberg, Leyberg, Breite Heide, Schmelztal rum. So richtig erkundet habe ich auch noch nicht alles, aber ich hoffe in 2-3 Wochen wieder langsam aufs Rad zu dürfen und dann weiter in der Gegend mein Unwesen treibe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gizmo_G40 (10. September 2005)

Das trifft sich ja immer besser. Zum Auge Gottes hab ichs heut das erste mal geschafft *STOLZ!!!!!!!*. Ich weiß, für jemanden der schon länger radelt is das nix besonderes, aber ich bin doch mal froh endlich wieder meine Massen auf über 300 Meter gewuchtet zu haben. Das lässt das Gewicht ja auch auf jeden Fall stetig schrumpfen.
Hab auch schon wieder nen Hauptpreis gewonnen: War von Bruchhausen zur Laurentiushütte und wollt da n paar Pics machen. Schwing mich wieder aufs Rad Richtung Auge Gottes und denk mir noch:"Was haste denn nu plötzlich für nen Beton innen Beinen?!?!?" Ca fünf Sekunden bevor ich dann abgestiegen wär, weil wegen geht nichts mehr hab ich dann gemerkt, daß ich noch aufm mittleren Kettenbaltt war!!!!     
Peinlich aber lustich find ich....


----------



## Splash (10. September 2005)

Naja - wenn ich nach 8 Wochen auch wieder aufs Rad darf, dann muss ich mir meine Ausdauer auch erst mal wieder erarbeiten. Zudem habe ich den taktischen Nachteil, dass ich auf dem Berg wohne und von daher ne schlechte Ausgangsbasis habe, wenn ich ned mit dem Auto ins Tal will. Aber in ~2 Wochen gehts wieder aufs Rad und dann hoffe ich auch auf schönes Wetter


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (11. September 2005)

Das mag schon sein, aber nach 8 Wochen wird Deine Kondition nicht so abgebaut haben wie nach meiner 7-jährigen Pause. Wobei hast Du dir denn eigentlich deine Verletzung geholt? Auch beim Biken??

Und zur Erarbeitung meiner Kondition werd ich mir dann gleich erstmal noch ne Stunde Radeln geben, könnt aber gut sein, daß ich aufgrund des S..wetters aber nur mal ne Runde am Rhein langtreiben werd. Issa doch sicher mittlerweile recht aufgeweicht im Wald...


----------



## Splash (11. September 2005)

Wird schon werden. Hatte dieses Jahr aber auch erst nach langer Pause wieder angefangen und war noch im Aufbau...


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (11. September 2005)

Also heut war nicht so wirklich mein Tag  !! Irgendwie hatte ich glaube ich aber auch völlig vergessen wie sehr feucht Wanderwege bremsen können war nämlich doch im Wald. Trotzdem mehr geschafft als gestern und direkt mal kräftig verfranst. Aber per Gefühl fast wieder punktgenau am Auge Gottes rausgekommen....

Morgen werd ich dann wohl mal biketechnisch nen Ruhetag einlegen. Nur mal kurz zum Autowaschplatz und die völlig versiffte Kiste wieder sauber machen.

Sach mal, wo ist denn eigentlich die nette Dame aus dem anderen Thread hin...- vielleicht schreib ich der mal ne PM.


----------



## Splash (11. September 2005)

Welche Dame meinst Du denn jetzt? Verpeil ich mich jetzt oder wie?

Wenn Du am Auge Gottes bist und dann mal den Weg zwischen dem Schrein und der Landkarte fährst, kommst Du auf recht schönen Trail abwärts zur Breiten Heide. Bei Nässe ist der mit etwas vorsicht zu geniessen, sonst aber problemlos fahrbar und macht Gaudi. Ab Breite Heide gibts dann verschiedene Wege abwärts ins Tal ...


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (11. September 2005)

Die hieß "Goldfisch" und hate sich in meinem Vorstellungsthread gemeldet. Kam auch hier aus Bad Honnef...

Das mit dem Trail probier ich die Tage mal aus. Bin bisher immer den Weg links vom Schrein gefahren und dann dem Rheinsteig gefolgt. Da war heute vom Regen allerdings mittendrinne ne üble Rinne reingespühlt worden. Aber fürso Tipps bin ich auf jeden Fall immer dankbar!!   
Werde wie gesagt erstmal nen Ruhetag einlegen und die drei Tage drauf wird mein Training wohl eher aus dem Weg zur Arbeit und wieder Heim bestehn. Aber wenn ich dann wieder frei hab, wirds ausgetestet!!!


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (12. September 2005)

Nachtrag:

Hab grad auf Deiner HP gelesen, daß Du an nem neuen Bike rumschraubst. Was solls denn werden.

Und wo wir grade bei den neugierigen Fragen sind: Warum endet die Adresse denn auf ".ch"????


----------



## Goldfisch (12. September 2005)

Gizmo_G40 schrieb:
			
		

> Die hieß "Goldfisch" und hate sich in meinem Vorstellungsthread gemeldet. Kam auch hier aus Bad Honnef...
> 
> Das mit dem Trail probier ich die Tage mal aus. Bin bisher immer den Weg links vom Schrein gefahren und dann dem Rheinsteig gefolgt. Da war heute vom Regen allerdings mittendrinne ne üble Rinne reingespühlt worden. Aber fürso Tipps bin ich auf jeden Fall immer dankbar!!
> Werde wie gesagt erstmal nen Ruhetag einlegen und die drei Tage drauf wird mein Training wohl eher aus dem Weg zur Arbeit und wieder Heim bestehn. Aber wenn ich dann wieder frei hab, wirds ausgetestet!!!



Hallo zusammen,

so ist das, wenn man einen Frauennick hat - ich heisse Michael und mein Revier deckt sich ziemlich 100%ig mit dem von Euch beiden.

Meist fahr ich Richtung Leyberg über Auge Gottes und Asberg. Das ist meine Hausrunde. Würde gerne mal mit Dir Giz hochfahren. Oben können wir dann den Splash treffen...

VG
Michael aka Goldfisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (12. September 2005)

1. Goldfisch ist AFAIK aber nicht wirklich n Mädel *g*

2. Domainendung .ch = Schweiz - war halt grad nix anderes gescheites frei 

3. Bike am schrauben -> Hatte mir günstig n Cube-Hardtail-Rahmen geschossen (Geometrie wie LTD) und hab den jetzt mit ner Marzocchi MX Comp ETA, Louise FR  und durchgehender XT/XTR/X.9-Gruppe aufgebaut. Da ich in meiner Linken grad noch nicht so wirklich viel Kraft habe, muss ich dann nur noch die Schaltzüge zuende dran machen (Nokon-Gefummel) und die Kurbel (XT Hollowtech II). Das Vorderrad ist auch noch eine Baustelle (Deore - Taurus), dafür hinten aber DT Onyx - Comp - FR6.1D dran (von Whizz, vorne solls auch mal so was werden). Ich freu mich aber schon aufs weiterschraubseln und die erste Probefahrt ...


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (12. September 2005)

@ Splash: Das mit der Schrauberei gehört für mich ebenfalls zum Biken wie ein Satz Kurbeln  !!!

@ Goldfisch: Lasst mich erstmel noch ein bis zwei Monate Gewicht verlieren und Kondition aufbauen (Und zu allererst den Splash mal gesund werden!!), dannn ist das wegen mir ne gebongte Sache!!!!!


----------



## Splash (12. September 2005)

Mich hat jetzt auch die meiste Zeit geärgert, dass ich ja alles hier hatte aber mit dem linken Arm ned schrauben konnte. Aber so langsam wird es ja wieder


----------



## Goldfisch (12. September 2005)

Gizmo_G40 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Goldfisch: Lasst mich erstmel noch ein bis zwei Monate Gewicht verlieren und Kondition aufbauen (Und zu allererst den Splash mal gesund werden!!), dannn ist das wegen mir ne gebongte Sache!!!!!



We will do so


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (12. September 2005)

...der einzige Nachteil an der Schrauberei: Kaum das ich wieder mitm Biken angefangen hab, kommen sie auch schon wieder aus allen Ecken und Enden angerannt und ham n Problem mitm Fahrrad!! Werd mich gleich dann mal im Keller einschließen gehen und ner Bekannten das neue Kurierbike für ihren Job zusammenschrauben....

Das hat man davon, daß man mal als Mechaniker gearbeitet hat!!!

Aber mal ne andere Frage an euch beide: Wo geht Ihr euch eigentlich Fahrradmäßig versorgen???


----------



## Splash (12. September 2005)

Gizmo_G40 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Aber mal ne andere Frage an euch beide: Wo geht Ihr euch eigentlich Fahrradmäßig versorgen???



Wenns preislich passt, am liebsten bei der Fahrrad Gallerie in der Lohfelder Str - da hab ich ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht und nett waren die auch. Ebenfalls Problemlose Rücknahme eines Sattels, den ich 2x gefahren bin und der mir nicht gefallen hat. Also Support your local Bike-Shop!
Wenn der Preisunterschied zu H&S was grösser ist, dann hol ich Teile aber auch schon mal bei H&S (bei meiner LouiseFR waren das mal eben 135  gespart). Bei H&S find ich im Laden auch imemr sehr witzig, dass man meist auch ungefragt Rabatt bekommt. Bisher war da auch alles problemlos...
Nur bei Laufrädern bin ich im Mom auf dem Trip, dass ich mir die Teile lieber von Whizz Wheels machen lasse - gerade wo ich schon mal so n Stangenrad schnell zum einern bekomme und was stabiles brauche. Aber da gehts mir wirklich in erster Linie um die Haltbarkeit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (12. September 2005)

Gizmo_G40 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal ne andere Frage an euch beide: Wo geht Ihr euch eigentlich Fahrradmäßig versorgen???



h&s. Zwar nehme ich mir jedesmal vor, mir die Frechheiten nicht länger bieten zu lassen aber dann lande ich doch da, weil ich mir sage, "so schlimm wirds schon nicht werden" - und was soll ich dir sagen: Meist wird es sogar noch schlimmer! ;-)

Obendrein wirds langsam kreuzdämlich mit dem Ladengeschäft. Eine schöne Option wäre ja, im Internet Verfügbarkeit und Preis zu recherchieren und dann im Laden vorbeizufahren. Das wird aber seit einiger Zeit systematisch unmöglich gemacht, indem das Sortiment willentlich abweicht. So finden sich im Internet z.B. fast ein Dutzend Reifenhersteller, im Laden erhältlich sind aber nur Schwalbe-Reifen :-(

Zuletzt bekam ich dort keinen LX-Shifter, weil der im Laden nicht vorlag, im Lager holen wollte ihn mir keiner :-(

Problem: Wenn du vorab die Verfügbarkeit telefonisch abfragst, ist das noch lange keine Garantie, dass der Artikel eine Viertelstunde später tatsächlich da ist. So wird Einkaufen zum Glücksspiel.

Mein Eindruck: Die wollen die Leute zum Versandhandel erziehen.

Fahrradgalerie ist netter aber leider in den meisten Sachen dramatisch viel teurer.

Jemand Erfahrung mit dem Bohrens?

LG:GF


----------



## Splash (12. September 2005)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Jemand Erfahrung mit dem Bohrens?
> LG:GF



Na der ist ja bei mir um die Ecke. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Preise dort auch im Vergleich zur Galerie schon recht hoch sind, ist der Service auch nicht die Hölle. Wenn die grad viel zum Schrauben da haben, bekommt man irgendwie das Gefühl, dass die einen schnell wieder los werden wollen. Dazu find ich es als Kunde auch nicht pralle, wenn ich bedient werde, zwischendurch grad n anderer (Stamm-)Kunde und dann erst wieder ich zuende (wohl weil mein Rad nicht von ihm ist). Ich fahr mittlerweile lieber ins Tal oder nach Bonn ...


----------



## Balu. (12. September 2005)

> Eine schöne Option wäre ja, im Internet Verfügbarkeit und Preis zu recherchieren und dann im Laden vorbeizufahren. Das wird aber seit einiger Zeit systematisch unmöglich gemacht, indem das Sortiment willentlich abweicht.



Das Problem ist, das es sich eigentlich um zwei verschiedene Geschäfte handelt. Ein Ladenlokal und einen Internetversand die nur den gleichen Namen tragen.
Ich hasse den besch****** Service im Geschäft auch, aber stell dir mal vor du arbeitest in nem Fachgeschäft (*hust* *keuch* ok,ok schlechter Vergleich) und wirst ständig gefragt warum in deinem beheizten Laden mit Ausstellungsfläche die Sachen teurer sind als in der kalten Lagerhalle der Konkurrenz nebenan und ob du mal kurz rüber gehen könntest um für deinen Kunden bei der Konkurrenz einzukaufen.

Am Monatsende schmeisst dich dein Chef raus, weil der Onlineshop mehr verkauft als du !


----------



## Goldfisch (12. September 2005)

Gizmo_G40 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal ne andere Frage an euch beide: Wo geht Ihr euch eigentlich Fahrradmäßig versorgen???



Ich gehe übrigens davon aus, dass du Teile gemeint hast - Komplettbikes hole ich öfters beim h&s weil ich die Cubes mag und die da günstig zu bekommen sind. Auch das eine  oder andere Radon würde mir schon gefallen. Trotzdem gilt meine grundsätzliche Kritik auch und vor allem für deren Service beim Komplettbikeverkauf. Ich bin - das habe ich zuletzt bei meinem Bikekauf denen auch gesagt - noch nie als Kunde so schlecht behandelt worden.



			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Na der ist ja bei mir um die Ecke. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die Preise dort auch im Vergleich zur Galerie schon extrem hoch sind, ist der Service auch nicht die Hölle. Wenn die grad viel zum Schrauben da haben, bekommt man irgendwie das Gefühl, dass die einen schnell wieder los werden wollen (trifft besonders auf den Borens selber zu). Dazu find ich es als Kunde auch nicht pralle, wenn ich bedient werde, zwischendurch grad n anderer (Stamm-)Kunde und dann erst wieder ich zuende (wohl weil mein Rad nicht von ihm ist). Zum anderen habe ich auch so mit dem Service nicht die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich fahr mittlerweile lieber ins Tal oder nach Bonn ...



Tja Splash, was du vom Borens erzählst, klingt auch nicht so richtig toll. Grundsätzlich mache ich auch eine Menge selbst am Rad, so dass ich mich vom Service einens Radladens möglichst unabhängig mache, die Teile werde ich vermutlich demnächst per Mailorder kaufen. Für die Sachen, die ich ad hoc brauche, kann ich die höheren Preise von der Bike-Galerie dann auch verschmerzen.

GF


----------



## Goldfisch (12. September 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, das es sich eigentlich um zwei verschiedene Geschäfte handelt. Ein Ladenlokal und einen Internetversand die nur den gleichen Namen tragen.
> [...]
> Am Monatsende schmeisst dich dein Chef raus, weil der Onlineshop mehr verkauft als du !



Das stimmt nicht bzw. wird nicht transparent. Grund: Die Preise des 'Angebot.pdf' von der Startseite gilt nur bei Abholung im Ladengeschäft, das 'Angebot des Tages' wiederum gibt es nur online (ohne Hinweis). Beide geschäfte, Online-Shop und Ladengeschäft werden von ein und der selben Website repräsentiert, tragen das gleiche Impressum bzw. Firmenangaben.

Es geht also munter drunter und drüber und der blöde ist immer der Kunde.

Aber sei es drum, das ist hier im Forum schon oft breitgetreten worden. Der Thread heisst Bad Honnef und da gibt es tatsächlich ein paar Radsportläden...

GF


----------



## Splash (12. September 2005)

Bei H&S ist es wirklich wenig transparent, was nun Preise vom Ladenlokal sind und was Preise vom Online-Shop. Ich habe dort jedoch bisher immer die Erfahrung gemacht, dass auf Nachfrage hin im Laden auch die Preise des Online-Shops galten bzw ich die Sachen zum gleichen Preis bekommen habe. Das betraf letztens auch die LouiseFR (Tagesangebot) für 239  - ich hab die letzte aus dem Laden bekommen und die Bremsscheibe, die da drinne falsch war, wurde durch eine neue aus dem Regal ersetzt, die für Einzelverkauf bestimmt war. Dass die die meisten Sachen aus dem Versand nicht im Laden haben, hab ich mir mittlerweile auch gemerkt und rufe deswegen vorher schon mal an (der wohl grösste Graus bei H&S im Laden anrufen zu müssen - entweder besetzt oder alle am bedienen und keiner geht ran). Wenn man telefonisch jemand erreicht, kann der einem aber sagen, ob Sachen da sind und wenn nicht, dann kann man die für den nächsten Tag vorbestellen und dann abholen (sooo eilig ists bei mir dann doch eher selten).

Und andere Sachen oder was preislich ähnlich liegt (wegen 5 mach ich mich nicht nass) fahr ich ehh lieber zu Galerie. Da habe ich zudem auch das Gefühl besser und ruhiger beraten zu werden.


----------



## Balu. (12. September 2005)

> Der Thread heisst Bad Honnef und da gibt es tatsächlich ein paar Radsportläden...



Mit der angesprochenen Fahrrad Gallerie in der Lohfelder Str. hab ich auch schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht !

Wollt ich nur mal einwerfen obwohl ich auf der anderen Rheinseite wohne.


----------



## esnoldo (12. September 2005)

Ich bin auch aus der Gegend, genau genommen aus Rheinbreitbach. Joa, im moment fahre ich eigentlich nicht mehr so viel, da ich in letzter Zeit mehr gelaufen bin, aber ich denke jetzt fang ich bald wieder an zu fahren. Freue mich eigentlich immer, wenn ein bisschen gesellschaft beim Fahren hab 
Also meine lieblingsstrecke ist eigentlich das Mucherwiesental, schön asphaltiert, herrlich steil, und man kann noch prima die abfahrt ins schmelztal runter nehmen, damit man anschliesen noch den Forstweg zur Löwenburg rauffahren kann. Das ist meine absolute lieblingsstrecke


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (13. September 2005)

Ist ja lustig, sind sich derweil ja doch alle irgendwie einig! Ich geh auch überwiegend meine Sachen da holen...- nur emin neuer Rahmen kommt aus nem anderen Laden, da die dort ein Schnäppchen von Ausstellungsstück haben und dieses ausgerechnet der von mir gesuchte Nicoli Helius CC Rahmen war. Da ich den Besitzer ein bisserl kenne, habsch da echt nen Hammerpreis bekommen....
Aber ich find auch man sollte ruhig den ortsansässigen Shop unterstützen, vor allem wenn man wie ich um die Ecke einen ja doch unterm Strich sehr kompetenten und noch relativ günstigen Radladen hat. Hätt ja auch keinen Bock andauernd wegen Krimskrams nach Bonn zu schaukeln....
Heute war ich auch schon wieder entgegen meiner Planung zwei mal da, da ich zuerst eine zu kleine Sattelklemme mitbekommen habe. Problemlos umgetauscht. Un wenn se in Bonn zwei drei Euronen weniger gekostet hätte, das hätt ich da in sonem Fall mehrfach wieder an Sprit und Nerven draufgezahlt...


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (13. September 2005)

@ Esnoldo: Ööööh, das muß ich mir morgen erstaml inner Karte anschaun....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waschbaer (13. September 2005)

Hallo

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist die Galerie meist nur ein paar Euros teurer und gelegentlich sogar deutlich günstiger! 

P.S.: Fahre auch öfters um Bruchhausen, Auge Gottes, Schmelztal usw..


----------



## Splash (13. September 2005)

Richtung Löwenburg fahren hätt ich auch mal wieder richtig Lust drauf. Da nehm ich die Strecke Rottbitze -> Asberg -> Kreuzeiche -> Stellweg -> Löwenburg

Das ist schon mal n Ziel für Ende des Monats


----------



## Goldfisch (13. September 2005)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Nach meiner Erfahrung ist die Galerie meist nur ein paar Euros teurer und gelegentlich sogar deutlich günstiger!
> 
> P.S.: Fahre auch öfters um Bruchhausen, Auge Gottes, Schmelztal usw..



Na, jetzt gibt es aber schon ein paar, die sich exakt in meinem Revier tummeln - Ihr habt Geschmack, Leute 

Toll finde ich, dass man im südlichen 7G ganz oft den Wald für sich alleine hat. Da oben sind einfach nicht DIE populären Wanderparkplätze, wo die ganzen Nordic Walker losmarschieren. Ab und zu treffe ich mal einen Bike-Kollegen, ein kurzer gruß und weiter gehts...

Zuletzt wollte ich den Radweg nach Orsberg hoch und bin heftig abgekackt. Das vom Rhein aus hoch zu fahren ist mein Ziel für dieses Jahr.

@Giz: Lass uns folgende Tour machen: Honnef/Tal -> Mucherwiesental hoch, über 3Eichen, Stellweg, Kreuzeiche und Asberg. Von dort immer nur noch downhill den Wanderweg Richtung Steffensbrauerei runter zum Rhein und von dort durch die Felder zurück nach Honnef. Sind ca. 350 hm, 25-30 km und 2-2 1/2 Stunden mit Pause. Wenn der Splash wieder fit ist, fahren wir mit dem Richtung Löwenburg 

@all: Wir machen einfach einen MTB-Stammtisch südliches Siebengebirge auf und diskutieren Routen. Treffen #1 im Biergarten auf der Insel solange Wetter noch schön 

VG:GF


----------



## Redking (13. September 2005)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Wir machen einfach einen MTB-Stammtisch südliches Siebengebirge auf und diskutieren Routen.
> VG:GF



Hallo Michael,
gute Idee mit dem Stammtisch! Ist doch schon im Gange (siehe Signatur von Splash) und es gibt auch noch andere MTB'ler, die aus dem Rhein-Sieg-Kreis stammen und dort auch fahren und fahren wollen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (13. September 2005)

Was den Stammtisch angeht, stimme ich Klaus aka REDKING zu 100% zu. Eigentlich fahren alle, die am letzten Stammtisch dabei waren auch im 7GB und kennen sich da z.T. besser aus als ich ...  - Kommt doch einfach dabei - der nächste ist am 30.9. im Sirtaki in Himberg ....

Aber das südliche 7GB ist wirklich sehr schön, hat auch Aussichten zu bieten und ist nicht so überlaufen, wie der nördliche Teil, den ich am liebsten nur noch unter der Woche befahre.


----------



## Goldfisch (13. September 2005)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Was den Stammtisch angeht, stimme ich Klaus aka REDKING zu 100% zu. Eigentlich fahren alle, die am letzten Stammtisch dabei waren auch im 7GB und kennen sich da z.T. besser aus als ich ...  - Kommt doch einfach dabei - der nächste ist am 30.9. im Sirtaki in Himberg ....



Beim Griechen... Jamm. In das Lokal wollte ich schon lange mal. Ich glaube, ich komme da auch vorbei. Welche Uhrzeit ist dafür geplant?


----------



## Splash (13. September 2005)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Griechen... Jamm. In das Lokal wollte ich schon lange mal. Ich glaube, ich komme da auch vorbei. Welche Uhrzeit ist dafür geplant?



Jau der ist zwar nicht ganz günstig, aber ich fand den immer lecker 
Termin hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1224 (oder Link bei mir in der Signatur)


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (13. September 2005)

@ Esnoldo: Das sieht ja ganz interessant aus: Werd ich demnächst mal in Angriff nehemn....

@ Splash: Den werd ich mal in Angriff nehmen, sobald ich wieder am Auge Gottes vorbeikomme... Und für den Stammtisch hab ich mich ja schon brav angemeldet. Griechisch ist auch wirklich mal wieder ne Maßnahme!!

@ Go9ldfisch: Können wir mal zusehn. Aber Achtung nochmal betont: Einen guten Monat wieder dabei, wenig Trainingsmöglichkeiten, da Nchtwache und immernoch einige Kilos zuviel auf den Rippen!!!! Vielleicht schau ich mir die Strecke am besten erstmal alleine an   !!!!

Und nachher werd ich dann mal wieder die unmotivierendste Form des Trainings in Angriff nehmen: Den Weg zur Arneit. Wenn vor allem der noch ätzendere Rückweg am frühen Morgen nicht wäre....


----------



## esnoldo (14. September 2005)

Wer hätte denn mal Lust diese Wochenende (17.9-18.9) mit mir ne kleine Tour zu machen, ich fahre im moment immer alleine und würde mich über ein wenig gesellschaft freuen.

Zum Stammtisch werd ich leider nicht kommen können, aufgrund eines fehlenden Führerscheins und des Geldmangels (bin noch schüler und ich will mir demnächst ein Rennrad kaufen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (14. September 2005)

esnoldo schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hätte denn mal Lust diese Wochenende (17.9-18.9) mit mir ne kleine Tour zu machen, ich fahre im moment immer alleine und würde mich über ein wenig gesellschaft freuen.
> 
> Zum Stammtisch werd ich leider nicht kommen können, aufgrund eines fehlenden Führerscheins und des Geldmangels (bin noch schüler und ich will mir demnächst ein Rennrad kaufen)



Hi esnoldo,

habe am kommenden Wochenende keine Zeit, sonst gerne. Falls hier im Thread keine Resonanz kommt, schau doch mal im LMB rein. Hier gibts oft Touren durchs Siebengebirge meist ab KöWi.

Gruß
GF


----------



## Splash (14. September 2005)

Ich bin leider auch noch nicht wirklich fahrtüchtig. Aber ein andermal sehr gerne.

Wer hat denn Lust am Sonntag mit zur IFMA zu fahren?


----------



## Goldfisch (14. September 2005)

Gizmo_G40 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Go9ldfisch: Können wir mal zusehn. Aber Achtung nochmal betont: Einen guten Monat wieder dabei, wenig Trainingsmöglichkeiten, da Nchtwache und immernoch einige Kilos zuviel auf den Rippen!!!! Vielleicht schau ich mir die Strecke am besten erstmal alleine an   !!!!



Nun mach dich mal nicht kleiner als du bist. Ich bin gestern am genannten Berg von einem Jogger überholt worden. Peinlich. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich ihn abhängen können, aber ich habe es vorgezogen, mein Tempo zu fahren, weil ich in der Warmfahrphase war. Als er keuchend und ganz langsam vorbei zog und mir einen Spruch drückte, sagte ich ihm, bergauf könne er mit mir mithalten, so lange ich ihn ließe. ;-)
wir sind dann die letzten paar hundert Meter nebeneinander her und haben uns ein wenig unterhalten - nett. Gestern war unheimlich viel los im südlichen 7G aber vorwiegend Fußgänger.

Bin dann über den Stellweg zur Löwenburg gefahren (wie Splash es gerne macht) und dann über Hohenhonnef wieder runter.

Alles in allem eine tolle, frühherbstliche Runde...

GF


----------



## Splash (14. September 2005)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Alles in allem eine tolle, frühherbstliche Runde...
> GF




Dassind die Sätze, die mir die Nase am längsten machen. Ich würde jetzt auch gerne die herbstliche Farbenpracht im Wald geniessen.   
Naja - heute oder morgen Kurbel umschrauben und noch mal versuchen die Schaltzüge gespannt zu bekommen - dann noch Kette drauf, einstellen und Testfahrt machen. Aber Ihr wisst echt nicht wie kagge das ist, wenn man in der Linken noch nicht genug Kraft hat, um einen Schaltzu zu spannen ...


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (14. September 2005)

@ Esnoldo: Wir könne ja mal schaun, hab ab Freitag morgen nämlich Urlaub *freu*!!! Aber wie schon gesagt: Mein Fitnesszustand !!!!!

@ Goldfisch: Cooler neuer Avatar...- und nicht mehr so verwirrend!!! Aber mal ne Frage: Wer oder was ist LMB??? Aber bei mir ist das derweil noch so, daß ich söfte Berge mit 7 km/h "hochballere" und völlig am Anschlag bin.

@ Splash: Falls es überhaupt nicht klappen will und es für Dich keine Schande ist, wenn ich Dir helfe (Kann verstehn, wenn ma sein Radel selbst zusammen bauen möcht!!) Kkönnt ich am WE mal reinschaun und Dir helfen. Du sprichst mein krankenpflegherisches Helfersyndrom auf höchst subtile Art und Weise...- aber sehr erfolgreich an  !!!


----------



## Splash (14. September 2005)

Gizmo_G40 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Goldfisch: Cooler neuer Avatar...- und nicht mehr so verwirrend!!! Aber mal ne Frage: Wer oder was ist LMB??? Aber bei mir ist das derweil noch so, daß ich söfte Berge mit 7 km/h "hochballere" und völlig am Anschlag bin.


100% Zustimmung !!!!!     
Und 10x besser Die Jana 

LMB ist LastMinuteBiking -> Findest Du auf der Forenseite oben rechts oder unter http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/



			
				Gizmo_G40 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Splash: Falls es überhaupt nicht klappen will und es für Dich keine Schande ist, wenn ich Dir helfe (Kann verstehn, wenn ma sein Radel selbst zusammen bauen möcht!!) Kkönnt ich am WE mal reinschaun und Dir helfen. Du sprichst mein krankenpflegherisches Helfersyndrom auf höchst subtile Art und Weise...- aber sehr erfolgreich an  !!!


Danke - jetzt hab ich heute auch schon n Angebot von REDKING (Klaus) bekommen, der wohl Freitag mal auf ne Schorle vorbei kommen wollte. Aber Danke fürs Angebot und dann sollte das Radel fertig sein und nur noch eingestellt und gefahren werden müssen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (15. September 2005)

Gizmo_G40 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Goldfisch: Cooler neuer Avatar...- und nicht mehr so verwirrend!!! Aber mal ne Frage: Wer oder was ist LMB??? Aber bei mir ist das derweil noch so, daß ich söfte Berge mit 7 km/h "hochballere" und völlig am Anschlag bin.



Danke für die Blumen (auch dem Herrn Splash 

7 km/h hatte ich an der Stelle auch. Ist keine Schande. Früher wäre ich bei sowas abgestiegen, heute fahre ich es durch, wenn auch langsam. Tempo kann (und wird) sich langsam steigern. Ich habe einen Höhenmesser, der mir die Steigungen anzeigt. Ich stelle fest, dass es jenseits der 12% Steigung bei mir schwierig wird die Leistung dauerhaft hoch zu halten, dann beginnt langsam die Qual  Wenn also die Steigung mehrere Kilometer lang andauert wie bei besagtem Berg...

LMB heisst last Minute Biking. Da werden Touren verabredet...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/

LG:GF


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (15. September 2005)

Nun gut, schaun mer mal!!! Hab ja ab morgen erstmal 2 Wochen Urlaub...- und wehe es emckert nacher wer, wenn er auf meich warten muß!!!!


----------



## esnoldo (15. September 2005)

@Gizmo: Auja lass dann mal fahren. Gesetzt den Fall das ich auf dich warten muss, wobei ich das nicht glaube, dann ist es immer noch besser als alleine zu fahren. Ich schau dann mal morgen früh nochmal ins forum, und hoffe auf eine positive antwort von dir. Prinzipiell kann ich morgen ab 14.00 fahren gehen, also nenne Zeit und Ort ^^


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (16. September 2005)

@ Esnoldo: Also wenn Du morgen schon Lust auf ne Runde hast, wegen mir gerne. Ich würd vorschlagen so gegen 17:00 (Muß erstmal ne Runde schlafen nach der Nachtwache), öööhm, na was sagen wir, an der Sparkasse in Rheinbreitbach (ich mein die neben der Gaststätte "Alt Rheinbreitbach", also an dem kleinen Platz in der Mitte des Ortes...- das ist doch ne Sparkasse da, oda!?) ?!?! Und vergiss nicht die Zusatzgewichte für Dein Rad...
Wegmäßig würde ich vorschlagen über den Rheinsteig nach Bruchhausen, dann Richtung Auge Gottes und wenn dann noch weiter Richtung Asberg....

Falls das Okay ist, dann poste mal einfach drunter....


----------



## esnoldo (16. September 2005)

JOa, is ok. Bin dann um 17.00 Uhr da. Muss jetzt nur noch mein fahrrad reparieren


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (16. September 2005)

So: Hier nun die Zusammenfassung meiner heutigen Einsichten:

1. Esnoldo ist ein netter Kerl!!
2. Technisch, also mechanisch bin ich noch voll auf der Höhe (Ich hoffe mal Esnoldos Schaltwerk hat nicht wieder den Dienst quittiert)!!
3. Konditionsmäßig bin ich noch ne völlige Niete    !!! Also werd ich erstmal echt noch 2-3 Monate meine Kondition rauf- und mein Gewicht runterschrauben und dann können wir alle nochmal über gemeinsame Radtouren reden....

Aber war mal nett mit wem Benzin, ääh (Ach nee, daß war ja mein anderes Hobby) sagen wir mal "Kette" reden zu können...

Und euch andere werd ich ja vielleicht bei BGS und Stammtisch kennenlernen!!! Aber ich kann mir echt vorstellen, daß gemeinsames Radeln noch zu nervig für meine Begleitung ist. ...allerdings werde ich versuchen dieses heutige "Versagen" als Motivation für ein massives und zielgerichtetes Training zu nehmen. So hätts ja auf jeden Fall auch was gutes gehabt....


----------



## esnoldo (16. September 2005)

@Gizmo: 1. Danke^^
2.Ja bist du, und dazu auch nochmal danke, aber es hat schon wieder quittiert, also es funzt net mehr einwandfrei *g*
3. Denk vor allem dran den Winter durch zu trainieren, ich nehme es mir immer vor aber zieh es nicht durch und muss ich im März immer wieder fast von vorne anfangen   

Aber bis zum Auge Gottes war es ja kaum noch was, höchstens noch 10min, tendeziell eher weniger. Aber für mich war es heute auch mal ne Motivation, mal wieder ein bisschen mehr zu fahren und ein bisschen weniger zu laufen. Und mir nen Job als Fahrradmechaniker zu suchen *g*, damit ich auch mal akzeptables material habe


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (17. September 2005)

Tja, dann werden wir uns demnächst nochmal um Dein Schaltwerk und Deine Hinterachse kümmern müssen.....


----------



## Achim_SU (17. September 2005)

Hallo aus St.Augustin / Niederpleis,

ich bin aus Richtung Ennert des öfteren im 7Geb unterwegs und hätte schon mal Lust zu 'ner gemeinsamen Runde....langsam und nicht zu hektisch ...aber ausdauernd...Wie wäre es über den Winter den 'Waschbärbauch' anzugehen ?

Grüsse
Achim

PS: @Splash....sind wir nicht schon mal vor gut 2 Jahren 'ne Runde gefahren ?


----------



## Splash (17. September 2005)

Achim_SU schrieb:
			
		

> PS: @Splash....sind wir nicht schon mal vor gut 2 Jahren 'ne Runde gefahren ?



Hallo Achim - ja in der Tat - vor gut 2 Jahren sind wir schon mal ne kleine Runde zusammen gefahren  Hab dieses Jahr dann endgültig wieder angefangen und versuche das Thema diesmal auch ernsthafter anzugehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waschbaer (17. September 2005)

Achim_SU schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wie wäre es über den Winter den 'Waschbärbauch' anzugehen ?



Frechheit!


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (17. September 2005)

@ Splash: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   DITO!!!!!!!


----------



## esnoldo (17. September 2005)

Unglaublich das ich das in meinem Alter mal sagen kann, aber:
Dann hab ich euch ja zwei Jahre voraus


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (18. September 2005)

Scherzkeks!!!


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (22. September 2005)

Also, um den Faden mal wieder aufzunehmen: Ich bin Vorgestern endlich mal ne etwas längere Tour gefahren: Honnef- Bruchhausen- Laurentius Hütte- Auge Gottes- südlich um den Asberg- Walter Lauffs Hütte- Stellweg- Wehr Hütte- Schmelztal- Honnef. Waren für mich 1 3/4 Stündchen...

Leider hat mir seit dem Abend dann die Außenseite meines linken Kniegelenkes derart Aua getan, daß ich erst heute wieder auf mein Radel steigen werde. Und das auch erst, nachdem ich endlich mal mein Rad komplett auseinander geschraubt und mit viel Fett wieder zusammen gebaut haben werde- inklusive Hinterbau!!! Das Knacken im Rahmen beim Treten geht mir mittlerweile derart auf den Zeiger: SO FAHR ICH KEINEN METER MEHR!!!!!!    

Nun gut, weitere Berichte werde Folgen!!!!!


----------



## esnoldo (22. September 2005)

Bin gestern ne änliche Tour gelaufen. Von Rheinbreitbach über die Breite Heide zum Auge Gottes. Dann weiter bis zur Kreuzeiche, den Stellweg ein stück runter, bis zur Abbiegung zur Barbarahütte, Barbarahütte, Auge Gottes und wieder nach Hause. Alles in allem in 1:34 geschafft.
Gizmo, wann kann man dich mal erreichen, wegen dem Fahrrad?


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (22. September 2005)

Ich bin grad daheim in der Nähe meines Handys....

Hast Du Rufnummernerkennung??? Wenn nicht, dann sags mir, dann geb ich Dir noch ne andere Nummer, da ich auf dem Handy derweil nicht rangehe, wenn ich die Nummer nicht sehe  !!!!

Und heut wird das wohl nix mehr mit radlen: Bike hängt grade völlig zerlegt im Montageständer und im Herstellerfprum für Cube mag man mir derweil nicht verraten wie man die Hinterbauschwinge demontiert....- ich soll deswegen zum Händler!!! Na mal schaun, vielleicht erweicht sich da noch einer meiner Person! Sonst wirds halt ein Blindflug durch das Hinterbaulager....


----------



## Goldfisch (22. September 2005)

Gizmo_G40 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, um den Faden mal wieder aufzunehmen: Ich bin Vorgestern endlich mal ne etwas längere Tour gefahren: Honnef- Bruchhausen- Laurentius Hütte- Auge Gottes- südlich um den Asberg- Walter Lauffs Hütte- Stellweg- Wehr Hütte- Schmelztal- Honnef. Waren für mich 1 3/4 Stündchen...



Tja Jungs,

ich war gestern in einer ähnlichen Kante unterwegs: Mucherwiesental, Auge Gottes, Kreuzeiche, Asberg, Auge Gottes, Eifelblick und zurück nach Honnef.

Traumhaft.

Edit: Na Splash? Nase lang? Wann bist du wieder fit?

GF


----------



## Splash (22. September 2005)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: Na Splash? Nase lang? Wann bist du wieder fit?




Die Nase wird ultralang, wenn ich all das lese und vor allem wenn ich mir das Wetter draussen so angucke.    
Habe diese Woche mein Rad erst mal fertig gestellt (mit Hilfe von REDKING und Race4Hills -> Danke an dieser Stelle noch mal) und bin ne gaaanz kleine Proberunde damit gefahren (nur 1x um den Block) - mehr ging leider nicht, weil der linke Arm noch was zu kurz (da der immer nocht ausstreckbar) ist und mir auch Kraft im Arm fehlt. Ich denke, dass ich in der ersten Oktoberwoche (hab da Urlaub) mal ne längere Proberunde fahre - oder ggf schon kommende Woche auf Asphalt. Also wenn Ihr wo n Schleicher mit Elbowguards seht, könnte ich das sein *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gizmo_G40 (22. September 2005)

So: Eines der Hinterbaulager meines Cubes is leider fritten!!!! Also, war das schon vor'm Demontieren, wollt ich damit sagen!!!!  
Ich krich morgen hoffentlich zwei neue, weil wenn schon wechseln, dann auch direkt beide. Die werden dann noch grad inner Galerie reingepresst, auch hoffentlich morgen  und denn könnts morgen abend, spätestens übermorgen wieder auf Tour gehn, zumal mein Knie nicht mehr schmerzt...- hoffentlich kommt des nich so schnell wieder. Hatte mir für den Urlaub ja eigtnlich noch ein paar Kilometer weniger und ein paar Kil weniger vorgenommen....


----------



## esnoldo (23. September 2005)

@Gizmo: Ich hab keine Rufnummer-erkennung, und ich werde dich heute mittag mal anrufen, wenn ich wieder mal zu Hause bin. Mir gehts auch eher um mein Fahrrad, als ums gemeinsame Radfahren, da du ja selber nicht wieder so schnell mit mir fahren wolltest. Ich habe halt am nächsten Donnerstag mit meinem LK die erste Sportkompaktveranstaltung mountainbike, und bis dahin muss ich mein Fahrrad wieder hinkriegen.

@All: Läuft eigentlich von euch jemand am Sonntag beim Löwenburglauf mit? Wär mal witzig wenn man sich da treffen könnte


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (23. September 2005)

Nö, so mit dem Rad machen, so hat ich das auch verstanden....
Ich schick Dir mal noch ne andere Nummer per PN, ruf die dann an.
Gleich kommt der wichtige Anruf- die große Frage: Wann kann ich wieder Biken....?
Na ich weds sehn und Ihr hier gewahr werden....


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (23. September 2005)

Dienstach!!!!!!! Und nochmal: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Das is ja zum heulen!!!! Wobei das im Prinzp ja denk ich schon recht fix ist. Ich glaub ich bau mir heut abend mal ein Hardtail. Sonst komm ich ja das gaaaanze Wochenende nich raus!!!!!


----------



## Gizmo_G40 (25. September 2005)

Hab den Smalltalk mal von hier in den "Nix für Antispamer und Spaßbremsen"-Thread verlegt...


----------



## tommy1813 (24. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich bin aus Rheinbreitbach zumindest noch ein paar Tage und würde gerne die ein oder andere Tour mitfahren. Bin nach auch nach langer langer pause wieder dabei, genauer gesagt, sitze ich seit gut 8 wochen auf dem bike, nachdem ich ca. 2 jahre gar nix gemacht habe.

ich werde meine GA also langsam aufbauen und bin offen für Touren, FR oder RR.

vg
tommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (12. März 2007)

Hi Ihr Honeffer,

ich lebe in der Nähe von Frankfurt. Am 27.-28.03.07 bin ich auf Schulung in Bad Honnef. Ich überlege mein MTB mitzunehmen  , da ich kein Bock habe im Hotel abzuhängen. Hätte vllt. jemand Zeit zu guiden. Ich denke mal das die Schulung bis 17:00 Uhr geht.


----------



## Deutz (12. März 2007)

Hallo,
ich komme auch aus der ecken. Genauer aus dem schönen Bonn. Man kann sihc ja mal zu ner gemeinsamen ausfahrt treffen. Ich fahre geren Montags, also wenn wer von euch lust und zeit hat...
mfg Philipp


----------



## Splash (22. März 2007)

ACHTUNG !!!!

Ich bin heute als Person in der regional tätigen DIMB IG angeschrieben worden. Ein Architekturbüro aus Hamburg erarbeitet im Auftrag des VVS ein Erholungslenkungs- und Wegenutzungskonzept für das Naturschutzgebiet und den Naturpark Siebengebirge auszuarbeiten und wir als DIMB IG sind gefragt worden, daran mitzuwirken. Hat ggf jemand von euch Interesse, sich daran mit zu beteiligen? Bis Mitte April gilt es einen Fragenkatalog auszufüllen und ensprechende Ideen mit einzubringen. Anfang Mai folgt dann wohl ein Workshop. Wir werden wohl jeden brauchen, der sich zu diesem Thema mit einbringt oder auch nur informieren mag und Ideen äussert. Beim nächsten Biker-Stammtisch am 30.3. in Bornheim Sechtem werde ich ensprechende Infos mitbringen.

Diskussion hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=204340&page=3


----------

